# Acrylic Tanks



## DustyTheGinger (Jul 24, 2013)

Where do you find 50+ gallon acrylic tanks that don't cost $400+ dollars? I am a loss I want a 75 gallon cichlid tank but they are all $700 dollars? Am I crazy or is that insanely priced?


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

Sounds like a lot...but idk. I've never bought acrylic  Why do you want acrylic?


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

$600-$700 is normal for a 75 gallon acrylic.

2 options,would be look on Craigslist and find a good used one or just go with an AGA for around $ 200. :thumb:


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

Craigslist is your best friend in this situation. Bought 2 well equipped used acrylic setups.

180 gallon $600
125 gallon $300


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Why do you want acrylic?

I've heard they scratch very easily


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

They do scratch VERY easily but they are so much lighter than your glass tank. Maybe DustytheGinger plan to have his/her tank in an area that cannot support the weight?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i got a 240 acrylic. ***************. everything scratches it. imo go glass


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I prefer acrylic for aesthetic purposes. True, they can scratch easy but most small surface scratches can be buffed out. 
Your best option is to find one used.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

u cant buff a scratch out thats on the inside, unless u drain it


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

sumthinfishy said:


> u cant buff a scratch out thats on the inside, unless u drain it


Thats actually not true. Scratching an acrylic tank is pretty easy to mitigate if you use the right tools for cleaning in the tank. In addition to being able to fix scratches, acrylic tanks are:

Optically clear. Even clearer than starfire glass
Hold heat much more efficiently than glass tank. Need less wpg in a plexi tank
Very easily customized. Drilling holes for bulkheads etc, is VERY simple
Are more shock resistant when it comes to impacts, especially important with kids throwing stuff in the house, or living here in ca...earthquake country 

Everyone has a different opinion, but I would never buy a tank over 75 gallons if it wasn't acrylic


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i agree with a lot of your points. however depending on livestock in tank u will still end up with internal scratches from them moving, rocks, gravel, decor, etc.. i also finf with a tank as big as a 240 is very hard to be extra careful cleaning because of size. i am curios though on how to get scratches out without draining it and removing fish? u said that it was untrue, but did not elaborate. please fill me in on your method of removing interior scratch without draing and removing fish?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a 210 acrylic, and yes, you can buff out scratches without draining. There are several commercially-available kits available if you Google "acrylic scratch removal kit". I use the Lifeguard Aquatics kit from Marine Depot.

It's just a process of buffing out the scratch with increasingly finer grits of wet-dry sandpaper, like starting with 800 grit and working up to 8000 or 12000. For smaller scratches you can start with a finer grit. Be sure to use a sanding block!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i am aware of these products. for EXTERNAL use. i am asking about scratches on the INTERIOR of tank. so this product can be used effectively under water? and is of no harm to fish?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, they are made for external and internal use. It's just wet-dry sandpaper, and there is no harm to the fish.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

awesome! i will check it out. thank you.


----------

